# CFL-longer to bud ?



## EYORE (Apr 20, 2015)

Do CFL,s make a plant take longer to finish than the time listed for the strain.


----------



## budz4me (Apr 22, 2015)

I would think the heat and electricity use that would be generated by that many CFL's would not be worth it.  

I tried CFl's once, I hade what I needed as far as lumen per sq. ft, and the results were not good....long skinny airy buds and lots of stretch....and lots of heat.

What size is the area you are growing in?

I guess also the flowering time is just an estimate....there are probably a 100 factors that will play into that.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 23, 2015)

To much nitrogen will delay/prolong flowering.


----------



## EYORE (Apr 24, 2015)

Thanks .


----------

